# Piglet just sitting and staring



## abbys

When I put Piglet back in his cage at night, his routine is to go straight for his food, munch away for a bit, then head back to his fleece pouch to go to sleep. But last night when he was done eating, he ran over to his litter tray and sat there. I was so excited that he was actually using his litter tray that I stayed to watch, but he didn't go potty. He just sat down and stared at the corner of his cage for about 7 minutes. The bottom 5 inches of his cage are solid plastic, so it's not like he was gazing off into the distance.

At first I thought he may be constipated, but during that entire time I didn't see him get into "the position" - he was clearly sitting down. From what my bf said, this is the 4th time he's done this, at least that we've witnessed. Is this normal behavior? Could it be that he was constipated?


----------



## Gruff

I can't find it now but I recently watched a youtube video that someone did night vision of their hedgehog's cage and it did that constantly during the night. Would wheel, eat, wander and then just sit in the corner and stare for five-ten minutes as if it were contemplating it's next move. (Which was inevitably to wheel, eat or wander some more :lol: )


----------



## sklock65

So I was curious to see any responses to the original post and that just made me laugh so hard! I have seen Henry do that (out of his cage during playtime) quite a few times. My boyfriend and I always think it's the funniest thing! We joke around and will be like "ummm Henry? Whatcha thinking buddy??" and then he eventually just keeps going about what he was doing. My theory is that they just don't always have things on their mind to do. Henry always snaps out of his little daze and then goes about what he was doing before. From all the times I have seen him do this I don't see any reason to worry!

Funny the night vision camera was mentioned...we actually have just decided this week that we are going to set one up here! We found one that you can keep an eye on from an iphone app, so we are super curious to be able to watch him without him knowing and being stubborn and stopping what he's doing. Perhaps I will post my findings on HHC!


----------



## abbys

Ok, I feel a little better now! I just wasn't sure if he was ill, zoning out, or if his brain was broken. It was just surprising because I had never seen him hold that still for longer than 2 minutes before!


----------



## Draenog

Yes they tend to do that it seems. It's extra creepy when they stare at you.


----------



## Gruff

That's the video I was talking about.


----------



## abbys

Haha, it's like the creepy sleepwalking in Paranormal Activity! 

I'm relieved it's nothing serious and it's just Pig being Pig - however odd that may be.


----------



## jholstein11

"Sometimes I stand and think...and sometimes I just stand." 
:lol:


----------



## kvmommy

Dia Rose did that last night! The first time ever but she did it several times. She'd be asleep and all of the sudden I feel someone watching me and there she'd be...staring at me. I'm pretty sure she was contemplating my demise. In fact she was completely insane last night in general...I decided it had to be the full moon. We should keep track of full moons and how they affect our hedgies!


----------



## Draenog

Gruff said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4lfwKqIdM
> 
> That's the video I was talking about.


 :lol:

What kind of night vision camera do you use?


----------



## abbys

kvmommy said:


> In fact she was completely insane last night in general...I decided it had to be the full moon. We should keep track of full moons and how they affect our hedgies!


Hahaha, gotta start watching out for little werehogs huffing at the moon! :lol:


----------



## sklock65

I'm liking this thread! Not only do I like reading that things we may be worried about seem totally normal, but I am enjoying reading everyone's experiences with this!


----------



## fionas_mommy

Fiona would do this ALLL the time. I used to worry too, and then my boyfriend told me I was a ridiculously over-protective mother and he felt bad for our future kids....

Glad to know I'm not the only one! :lol: 

but it can be creepy. but also kinda funny. makes you wonder what a little hedgie brain thinks about.


----------



## Kizzynicole

Ninja contemplated his water bottle/bowl for a good 10-15 mins yesterday morning. I've seen him sit and stare in his cage other times before but never for that long so I actually crawled out of bed to check on him :lol: as soon as he noticed me take one step away from my bed he threw his head to his fleece and started huffing so I knew he was ok! I thought maybe he fell asleep sitting there since it was about time for him to go to bed for the day anyway!


----------



## abbys

fionas_mommy said:


> makes you wonder what a little hedgie brain thinks about.


My guess would be not a whole lot. :lol: Something like "Mmm, food. More food. Maybe a little water. OH MAN, THERE'S A WHEEL IN HERE! AWESOME! I totally forgot that was there! Gotta potty, but no time to stop running. I'm just gonna go for it - it magically cleans itself anyway. I think I'll go dig under my bed. Now I'm thirs - OH MAN, THERE'S A WHEEL IN HERE!"


----------



## kvmommy

Hahaha, gotta start watching out for little werehogs huffing at the moon! :lol:[/quote]

Thats so funny. I told my daughter to watch out and next full moon if I turn into a hedgehog because I was sure Dia Rose is a werehedgie. Seriously, this girl went nuts. I was holding her and all of the sudden she darts up me as fast as she could and bit the hair next to my scalp and wouldn't let go. Here is an example of what she did... 



 . Then i'd finally shake her out and she'd fall into my lap and before I could grab her she'd dart up again and get me again. I may be infected now. I'll you know next month if I feel like huffing at the moon!!


----------



## alexvdl

It's not the exact same but...

The other day I was handling Reginald, and he was flailing around on his back, and he just stopped with all four limbs stuck and his nose pointing straight in the air and went dead still. He didn't do it very long, but I made some sort of surprised noise, so Maggie looked over and was able to see his "zombie state" so he did it for at least five or six seconds. She was like "What did you do to him?! He's NEVER done that before!" 

He's done it a few times since. Neither of us have any clue why he does it, but he only does it in my hands.


----------



## bluebyrd333

You know I was reading through this thread saying to myself "I wonder if Scarlett has ever done that," and then when I played with her last night she sat down and looked at me for a few minutes sitting there practically motionless and I was like " wish she's doing the staring thing ." wouldn't it be cool if for a few minutes all the hedgies in the world stopped and stared for a few minutes. Hmm maybe it's like yawns once one hedgie stops and stares all the other hedgehogs do it to. We should get a scientist to study it.


----------

